# Sticks and Stones (video for you Tex)



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q177 ... rchery.flv

Video I made this morning, I have been building selfbows and harvesting game with them and longbows for awhile. The video got cut short for some reason but I explained that I am no purist or think that I am any better than the next but I shoot them for the simplicity of them. Most of the hunting I do is in very remote wilderness settings that takes days of backpacking to reach for this I have always been scared of technology for the reasons of possible failure. It (primitive archery) does work when in the hands of a dedicated person, that understands the principles of it. I have taken over seventy big game animals with traditional and primitive gear, mostly whitetails, muleys, bear and elk but have found nothing yet that a well placed wood arrow would not expire even at subpar speeds. The bow in the video shoots a near 700 grain laminated birch arrow at 178 fps through a chrono. I hope you enjoyed it Tex


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That is totally awesome Anaconda.
I am very impressed with you're attention to detail about the primitive bow, and you're knowledge about them as well.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, I am getting ready to build another osage bow pretty quick and it will be sinew backed as well as a snake skin backing of a beautiful copperhead. I am hoping it looks as good as it shoots. Maybe I will do a step by step tutorial of it by video and post the beginning and ending of the process.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is way cool Quant!

So.... You were _thinkin_ about sending that little 55# Osage bow my way huh... 

Lemmy at it bro! I might even have to learn how to chip me some stone points to shoot out of it! That bow's got some snap to it too! Pretty fast for a stick and a string. But we know it don't gotta be fast don't we buddy! :wink:

Pretty safe way to spend the 4th of July compared to your Rodeo days ehh? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> That is totally awesome Anaconda.
> I am very impressed with you're attention to detail about the primitive bow, and you're knowledge about them as well.


What he said Anaconda !!!

Good job !!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That is way cool Quant!
> 
> So.... You were _thinkin_ about sending that little 55# Osage bow my way huh...
> 
> ...


Yeah I was think'n about it .........................now if I can just find a box here abouts! I do not know if it is much safer or not have you ever had a three year old wake up on the wrong side of the bed thinking she got tricked into taking a nap? :twisted: Glad you enjoyed it I was thinking about making a true vid someday with you about trad bows and explain shooting and setup and even throw some hunting vids in there maybe we can make that happen in Late Oct. here hunting whitetails during prerut my favorite time to be in a stand!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Before you commit to a video you should know Tex and I will be wearing the traditional breachcloth! :shock: :lol: :mrgreen: It may have to be rated for your families safety!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhh!

That was supposed to be pour little secret Trishy.  :wink: 

AP, you and me in loin cloths! :shock: Good Gawd! Well, Id scare off all the kids with my woolly mammoth motif' and you... Well, lets just say there would be some "containment" issues. -)O(- 

BTW, I was watching that video again and you're gettin mighty thin up top... :lol: You startin to burn and peel yet?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

MIghty thin hell, it is gone buddy, kind of reminds me of someone else I know, but who cares about it at least I do not have to take as many tips to the barber. Besides that I am married and have no plans to not be, let me just say my days of chasin' punanni are over! I have nobody to impress now.  :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Somehow I don't think it was yer hair that made the impression in the past... :shock:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey I found the part that cut off the video here it is,


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I wonder how hot bow glue and sinew burns?


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very impressive! I would love to see a step by step tutorial to make a bow like that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That was in the making starting today! :lol: I will post when finished.


----------

